# How to avoid destroyed nest = depressed betta



## kilgore (Oct 26, 2012)

When my betta has a bubble nest, his pride will only last to the next change of water. I can't change the water without destroying the nest. After this he's always were sad. How do you avoid this?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

My little guys don't really stay that sad. By the next day there is usually a huge nest. Spud, my Delta tail, is a pretty bubblenester but it's usually always there.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

use a siphon to drain water and put it in as far from the nest as you can, then when you add new water, do it slowly in the same spot you siphoned.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

The usual problem is when you take water out, the bubbles stick to the wall, and get destroyed there.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I personally find it advantageous to destroy them (when you need to obviously, I don't maliciously destroy them, LOL), it allows them to remake it and gives them something to do. 

When I do a water change and the nest goes away, Freddie just rebuilds them, they don't really get depressed


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish mine built bubbles  They used to and stopped when the filter got put in. (sigh)


----------



## blkgardner (Oct 7, 2012)

Your filter is probably agitating the water, making it impossible for the betta to build a nest even if he was trying.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus seems to only make bubble nests when there is IAL in his tank. I can save some of his using the siphon the will stick on the wall but when I put the water in they will float out to the corner where he always makes them.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

blkgardner said:


> Your filter is probably agitating the water, making it impossible for the betta to build a nest even if he was trying.


we had that problem a while back...we wondered why Eric and Godric were the only ones not building nests, then we realised they were the only ones with airstones in their tanks. once we turned them off, the nests blossomed overnight


----------

